# Whining noise when i accelerate? What the hell is it?



## MK420TH92 (Nov 3, 2011)

Not sure exactly when this started since i listen to music when i drive but i recently noticed that from 1st to 2nd gear i hear this whining noise when i accelerate. When i let off the gas the whining noise just slows down and eventually stops. When i accelerate and push in the clutch it stops slowly and sometimes immediately.The noise is actually pretty loud and hella annoying. 

Any idea what this can be???? Timing belt maybe?


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Is it RPM dependent or speed dependent?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1) Does the car whine at idle?

2) Does the whine get louder as your RPM's increase?

3) Does the whine act the same in 1st, 2nd, 3rd gear? Aka, not gear dependent.

4) If you're doing 25 MPH and you take it out of gear (clutch, put in neutral, unclutch) ... is the whine present?

5) If you're doing 35 MPH in 3rd and you release the gas and let the car slow down, is the whine present at 35 MPH? ... Does the whine get quieter as you slow down?

6) What kind of transmission do you have?

7) How many miles do you have on the car?

8) Have you ever replaced your transmission oil?

9) Are you lowered?


----------



## 01wolfsburgj (May 3, 2011)

is it under harder acclereation? aka when you get in boost?


----------



## MK420TH92 (Nov 3, 2011)

01wolfsburgj said:


> is it under harder acclereation? aka when you get in boost?


Well that is hard to tell b/c the exhaust is loud as hell so i cannot tell. But as far as i can tell its under low rpm. Because even from 1st to 2nd gear when i did a harder acceleration i did not hear it.


----------



## MK420TH92 (Nov 3, 2011)

STOICH said:


> Is it RPM dependent or speed dependent?


I would have to say RPM dependent. B/c i usually only hear it when i drive really slow. And that is in 1st or 2nd gear. When i slowly accelerate it whines and then when i let off the gas the whining gets quieter and quieter until it stops. And when im like in 4th 5th gear i don't seem to hear it.


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

You have an 02M trans (6 speed)? A worn input shaft bearing will make this noise. Goes away when clutch is engaged, but is most noticeable in gear, off the gas, low speed.


----------



## MK420TH92 (Nov 3, 2011)

groggory said:


> 1) Does the car whine at idle?
> 
> 2) Does the whine get louder as your RPM's increase?
> 
> ...



1) No whining at idle. But when i sit in idle and i push the at rev it up to like 2k i can hear the whining. But its not as loud when i engage the clutch. 

2) The whining increases in noise from 1-2nd gear. But sounds the same. From 3rd and up i cannot hear it. But maybe that is just b/c of my exhaust. Not sure.

3) It acts the same in 1st and 2nd gear. 2nd gear is definitely the loudest. Especially when i accelerate slowly and let off the gas. Also when i do this and engage the clutch the whine stops immediately or sometimes it takes a second or 2 for it to stop. 

4) It depends. Sometimes it stops immediately sometimes it takes a second or 2.

5) 3rd gear i hear no whine. 

6) 6 speed 20th transmission

7) 56k

8) Got the car at 50k and i have never replaced it. I always thought the oil does not need to be replaced.

9) yes. Not extremely low. But low.


----------



## MK420TH92 (Nov 3, 2011)

STOICH said:


> You have an 02M trans (6 speed)? A worn input shaft bearing will make this noise. Goes away when clutch is engaged, but is most noticeable in gear, off the gas, low speed.


Yeah i have the 6 speed. And yeah i hear it off the gas and in low speed. This just might be it. Any idea what it costs to replace something like this? I would do it myself but no way in hell i can do this in a apartment building parking lot :facepalm:


Also how bad is it to drive with this won input shaft? I have to drive for at least a week before i get it into a shop.


----------



## MK420TH92 (Nov 3, 2011)

I guess ill try and change the transmission fluid first and see if it does the trick. I'm guessing the best place for this is the VW dealership? 

And that also might be my problem with the axels. I take really sharp turns A LOT. By that i mean tires screeching pretty loud. Always go through this wavy road to school and im always in the mood for some fun. Could that cause the wear even more?


----------



## BoostedGLS0218 (Dec 10, 2011)

Actually my girlfriends car does the same thing when she uses the tape deck with one of those headphone jacks on the end of it. We can hear this buzzing noise coming from the speakers based upon her rpms. 
Try turning off the stereo. If that doesn't work it's not the stereo.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

BoostedGLS0218 said:


> Actually my girlfriends car does the same thing when she uses the tape deck with one of those headphone jacks on the end of it. We can hear this buzzing noise coming from the speakers based upon her rpms.
> Try turning off the stereo. If that doesn't work it's not the stereo.


LOL. I'm guessing he's not complaining about the stereo.

But FYI...that stereo problem is caused by a ground loop. Look into a ground loop isolator for her stereo.


----------



## MK420TH92 (Nov 3, 2011)

groggory said:


> LOL. I'm guessing he's not complaining about the stereo.
> 
> But FYI...that stereo problem is caused by a ground loop. Look into a ground loop isolator for her stereo.


hahah yeah its definitely not the stereo. But how bad is it driving with this worn shaft bearing?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

MK420TH92 said:


> hahah yeah its definitely not the stereo. But how bad is it driving with this worn shaft bearing?


Not too bad I don't think...but if it gets worse I'd definitely think about having it fixed.

In the meantime, change your transmission fluid. Any VW mechanic can do this or you can do it yourself. Look in my FAQ for more details. The updated VW factory fluid is good. Redline MT90 (what I used to run) is good. I'm not a huge fan of the Amsoil 75W90 fluid (what I currently run).


----------



## MK420TH92 (Nov 3, 2011)

groggory said:


> Not too bad I don't think...but if it gets worse I'd definitely think about having it fixed.
> 
> In the meantime, change your transmission fluid. Any VW mechanic can do this or you can do it yourself. Look in my FAQ for more details. The updated VW factory fluid is good. Redline MT90 (what I used to run) is good. I'm not a huge fan of the Amsoil 75W90 fluid (what I currently run).




Spring break starts friday so ill have that changed then. But as far as the noise. I just went to school, kept hearing the noise. Drove home with my head to the dashboard half way there and my head out the window half way there. And no noise what so ever....... Its like it goes away and comes back to piss me off. I swear its always something new with these cars.......


----------



## zroman610 (May 1, 2011)

I have the same problem with mine, let me know if you find out what it is!


----------



## MK420TH92 (Nov 3, 2011)

zroman610 said:


> I have the same problem with mine, let me know if you find out what it is!


Read the above. It might be your shaft bearing. Or at least it makes the most sense. But for me for some reason the noise went away. I just pray to god it won't come back.


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

MK420TH92 said:


> 8) Got the car at 50k and i have never replaced it. I always thought the oil does not need to be replaced.


opcorn:


----------



## MK420TH92 (Nov 3, 2011)

Rac_337 said:


> opcorn:


I meant transmission fluid. Better?


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

MK420TH92 said:


> Also how bad is it to drive with this won input shaft? I have to drive for at least a week before i get it into a shop.


A lot of times they will be fine for quite a while. The bearing actually comes loose (causing the noise) and basically will bore part of the casing over time. 

You would need to pull the trans and split the case to access the bearing though.


----------



## Alvinvwcc (2 mo ago)

Hi brother is your problem solved? Just want to know because I just bought vw cc 1.8 tsi. Facing this similar issue.


----------

